# Hypothetical thought exercise for meat eaters.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

If you had to limit yourself to only one of the above categories, which would it be and why?

This would be a very difficult choice for me.

Game and "other hooved animals" is out easily because I don't hunt and I've literally never eaten goat or sheep.

I think I would eliminate poultry next. While I think fried chicken is as good as food gets, there aren't really any other poultry preparations I couldn't live without.

Seafood is next eliminated, but only because good seafood is hard to come by where I live.

So, that leaves beef and pork battling for my choice.

Beef gives me burgers and ribeyes, neither of which I'd be happy to leave behind.

Pork gives me loin, bbq ribs, bacon, sausage, ham, and many other great things.

Pork wins. Mainly because of the ribs.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I selected Seafood ... Salmon, Halibut, Ocean Perch, & Cod. Not into the other delicacies like mussle, clams, lobster, etc. 

Being a diabetic, seafood fits nicely into my daily diet - I could survive on Salmon for the rest of my life.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I should specify that if you choose wild game, you have to hunt it yourself. No going to a specialty butcher and buying your venison.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Seafood is probably the healthiest and the most diverse.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I could get used to a diet with seafood as my only meat. Not so for any of the others.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Seafood! The staple of my heritage!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a zombie on weekends, and my favorite meat isn't listed. So, "other" it is.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife's a vegetarian but I eat poultry once a week or so.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really not a big meat eater, with the exception of seafood.

I'm effectively on a seafood-as-the-only-meat diet already. It's not bad at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Novelette said:


> I'm really not a big meat eater, with the exception of seafood.
> 
> I'm effectively on a seafood-as-the-only-meat diet already. It's not bad at all.


So am I, actually.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Where on earth do you live?
Sheep is called lamb when you eat it or mutton but you don't see that anymore.
I will hunt game if you will slaughter the pigs.
Seafood is my choice which,thank goodness ,I don't have to choose.
You don't come from Texas I suppose--they wouldn't eat lamb if you paid them and the only fish they eat has to be deep-fried.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely seafood, in fact I'm having it for breakfast right now 

....to clarify, I mean fish for seafood, she'll fish and other strange wiggly sea dwellers I do not like, but love fish


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Bix said:


> Definitely seafood, in fact I'm having it for breakfast right now
> 
> ....to clarify, I mean fish for seafood, she'll fish and other strange wiggly sea dwellers I do not like, but love fish


Well,being a cat you would chose fish really wouldn't you ?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a protein omnivore so I'd eat anything, I quite like pork, but I'd probably have to choose Wild Game as it could include anything meaty, and a healthy chunk of wild boar would be a part. I choose Wild Game as much for the taste as for the recreational aspect, most modern farmed meats don't taste anything like they should, farmed Salmon is just such a case, it really tastes "fishy" with a strong hint of flower, yuck... 

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ptr said:


> ...and a healthy chunk of wild boar would be a part.


I prefer to eat my kill raw, wiping my bloody hands on my thighs (thank you Edgar Rice Burroughs for that line). As to the animal, I'm not particular so long as I can give my victory yodel after.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian, but the last thing I'd eat would be anything out of our filthy oceans.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If pushed I'd probably choose poultry - it's better value for money than most (esp. chicken), is quite filling but one of the less calorific. Seafood would come next as I like the diversity but I baulk at the expense - perhaps on the whole it would be much cheaper if I lived on a non-tourist trap part of the coast rather than in the land-locked Midlands where presumably there are overheads in bringing the produce here.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> As to the animal, I'm not particular so long as I can give my victory yodel after.


That Yodel is bloody important! Always makes me feel closer to Birgit Nilsson when I'm yodlin' JutoYoHo!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The fact that seafood can be the healthiest protein choice is a fairly compelling argument for picking seafood.

But, I'll stick with pork and would just have to be a vegetarian for about 3 or 4 days a week.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I'm a zombie on weekends


Be careful out there.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Seafood is probably the healthiest and the most diverse.


Hmm. Definitely diverse - like Fugu the delightful Japanese dish where a tingling of the lips can be fatal. Not so sure about healthy - the US government is very uptight about the mercury content of fish.

There's a place near Edinburgh called Musselburgh where there are a lot of shellfish. Until recently, they weren't safe to eat because of the city's waste disposal habits.

I much prefer beef - whole range of cuts and different ways of cooking them. If you have a good butcher, you will also have a very high degree of traceability.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> I'm a protein omnivore so I'd eat anything, I quite like pork, but I'd probably have to choose Wild Game as it could include anything meaty, and a healthy chunk of wild boar would be a part. I choose Wild Game as much for the taste as for the recreational aspect, most modern farmed meats don't taste anything like they should, farmed Salmon is just such a case, it really tastes "fishy" with a strong hint of flower, yuck...
> 
> /ptr


Not many wild boar in the USA or the UK,but you find quite a few wild bores on TC.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> If pushed I'd probably choose poultry - it's better value for money than most (esp. chicken), is quite filling but one of the less calorific. Seafood would come next as I like the diversity but I baulk at the expense - perhaps on the whole it would be much cheaper if I lived on a non-tourist trap part of the coast rather than in the land-locked Midlands where presumably there are overheads in bringing the produce here.


People visit Worcester?-to look for the sauce factory I suppose !


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

moody said:


> People visit Worcester?-to look for the sauce factory I suppose !


Strange as it may seem quite a number do visit, especially during the summer months - apart from the usual student exchange mob there are a lot of English history/Sealed Knot buffs who visit because of Worcester's role during the English Civil War (it was staunchly Royalist). Oh, and because of the cathedral of course (when it's not surrounded by scaffolding) - King John is interred there and it also plays host every third year to the Three Choirs festival. Plus it's home to one of the most picturesque county cricket grounds in the country and popular with visiting supporters. I'd better shut up - I'm sounding like a brochure. :lol:

I didn't mean to imply Worcester was a tourist trap in my original post, but that perhaps seafood might be cheaper on those more isolated parts of the coast which aren't annually overrun by the great unwashed.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Strange as it may seem quite a number do visit, especially during the summer months - apart from the usual student exchange mob there are a lot of English history/Sealed Knot buffs who visit because of Worcester's role during the English Civil War (it was staunchly Royalist). Oh, and because of the cathedral of course (when it's not surrounded by scaffolding) - King John is interred there and it also plays host every third year to the Three Choirs festival. Plus it's home to one of the most picturesque county cricket grounds in the country and popular with visiting supporters. I'd better shut up - I'm sounding like a brochure. :lol:
> 
> I didn't mean to imply Worcester was a tourist trap in my original post, but that perhaps seafood might be cheaper on those more isolated parts of the coast which aren't annually overrun by the great unwashed.


No,no, the great unwashed are right here.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Great Yarmouth has excellent (cheap) fresh fish. Interestingly Yarmouth (IOW) - much more upmarket - doesn't. because it isn't a fishing area.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Great Yarmouth has excellent (cheap) fresh fish. Interestingly Yarmouth (IOW) - much more upmarket - doesn't. because it isn't a fishing area.


Ah, yes - used to be serious herring territory, didn't it?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, yes - used to be serious herring territory, didn't it?


Do you know that during the war we had wretched Herring just about every day,I've never touched one since.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

moody said:


> Do you know that during the war we had wretched Herring just about every day,I've never touched one since.


A pity when over-familiarity breeds contempt, even during times like that. Perhaps it's just as well we aren't landlocked or you might not even have got that! Would you have preferred freshwater eel for a change? I'm quite partial to a bit of pickled herring myself.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sea food, i like my salmon+ its healthy.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, yes - used to be serious herring territory, didn't it?


Still is, you can buy them fresh on the quayside. Used to do bloaters as well. There used to be a tourist shop where you could post bloaters to a friend (or an enemy who was away on holiday!). The Time and Tide museum is in an old Herring smoking shed and the smell is *still * unbelievable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Still is, you can buy them fresh on the quayside. Used to do bloaters as well. There used to be a tourist shop where you could post bloaters to a friend (or an enemy who was away on holiday!). The Time and Tide museum is in an old Herring smoking shed and the smell is *still * unbelievable.


I'm glad the prices are still reasonable - I thought being a popular resort the sea-front prices might have been - *cough* - 'tweaked' like they can be elsewhere - perhaps Norfolk people are more scrupulous.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> A pity when over-familiarity breeds contempt, even during times like that. Perhaps it's just as well we aren't landlocked or you might not even have got that! Would you have preferred freshwater eel for a change? I'm quite partial to a bit of pickled herring myself.


Ho,Ho, there's clever you are! Well in that case we also had whale meat and rheindeer and with all due respect I don't need lessons about shortages during the war,what were you doing at the time?
Naturally I know the answer.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Andreas said:


> I'm a vegetarian, but the last thing I'd eat would be anything out of our filthy oceans.


Try raising your own in a goldfish tank.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Great Yarmouth has excellent (cheap) fresh fish. Interestingly Yarmouth (IOW) - much more upmarket - doesn't. because it isn't a fishing area.


Great Yarmouth also had an excellent Black and White Minstrel,had a thing going with her for a while--but she wasn't that cheap.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Try raising your own in a goldfish tank.


I thought farmed fish was more subject to disease than wild fish?

I grew up on fish in the 50s - often herring, because it was so cheap and readily available and my mother was very frugal. I didn't get sick of it. I like any fish; it was a family tradition, as my father's father hawked it on the streets of Dundee, but alas, I'm an idiot who doesn't read things right through to the end, so I voted 'poultry' by mistake because I don't think of fish as 'meat'!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

moody said:


> Ho,Ho, there's clever you are! Well in that case we also had whale meat and rheindeer and with all due respect I don't need lessons about shortages during the war,what were you doing at the time?
> Naturally I know the answer.


Well, I was still the proverbial twinkle in my parents' eyes but my dad was in the Royal Navy and my mum was in the ATS. Perhaps they had to put up with herring as well - I'll have to ask.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I thought farmed fish was more subject to disease than wild fish?
> 
> I grew up on fish in the 50s - often herring, because it was so cheap and readily available and my mother was very frugal. I didn't get sick of it. I like any fish; it was a family tradition, as my father's father hawked it on the streets of Dundee, but alas, I'm an idiot who doesn't read things right through to the end, so I voted 'poultry' by mistake because I don't think of fish as 'meat'!


They don't in Japan, either. Because I've spent some time there, it gave me pause when I had to write the content of my above post and call seafood "meat"...


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Strange as it may seem quite a number do visit, especially during the summer months - apart from the usual student exchange mob there are a lot of English history/Sealed Knot buffs who visit because of Worcester's role during the English Civil War (it was staunchly Royalist). Oh, and because of the cathedral of course (when it's not surrounded by scaffolding) - King John is interred there and it also plays host every third year to the Three Choirs festival. Plus it's home to one of the most picturesque county cricket grounds in the country and popular with visiting supporters. I'd better shut up - I'm sounding like a brochure. :lol:


You can't be a racing man.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Easy pick is seafood: There is a huge variety that I wouldn't get tired of


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Easy pick is seafood: There is a huge variety that I wouldn't get tired of


Also who knows, someday we might have pork with gills so we can have sea bacon !


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I could live exclusively on Arctic Char, were it feasible. 

Very difficult to come by in these parts.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I thought farmed fish was more subject to disease than wild fish?
> 
> I grew up on fish in the 50s - often herring, because it was so cheap and readily available and my mother was very frugal. I didn't get sick of it. I like any fish; it was a family tradition, as my father's father hawked it on the streets of Dundee, but alas, I'm an idiot who doesn't read things right through to the end, so I voted 'poultry' by mistake because I don't think of fish as 'meat'!


Reading things through wouldn't be you !!!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Well, I was still the proverbial twinkle in my parents' eyes but my dad was in the Royal Navy and my mum was in the ATS. Perhaps they had to put up with herring as well - I'll have to ask.


The other thing was rabbit,rabbit,rabbit, but they got hit eventually by Myxamotosis and have never appeared as popular for the table since.
Do you know I'd never seen ice cream or bananas,by the way you couldn't really make your own ice cream because of rationing but nobody had fridges anyway.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hayd said:


> You can't be a racing man.


Ah, good spot. As it happens I'm not but I didn't mention the racecourse because Cheltenham isn't too far away and Worcester doesn't have a famous date on their calendar like the Cheltenham Gold Cup. I could also have mentioned the Sixways rugby stadium but that's not really in the city itself.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

First, I am vegetarian so seafood is the best choice for good protein and second, having lived for a long time in a fishermen village, I never felt so healthy eating seafood than with them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

moody said:


> The other thing was rabbit,rabbit,rabbit, but they got hit eventually by Myxamotosis and have never appeared as popular for the table since.
> Do you know I'd never seen ice cream or bananas,by the way you couldn't really make your own ice cream because of rationing but nobody had fridges anyway.


Christ - when the Yanks came over they must have thought we were from a bygone age. Can't say I'm that keen on the taste of rabbit. And the thought of the sauce that accompanies Jugged Hare gives me the vapours.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken is such a blank template there are a million ways to prepare and flavour it. Seafood there is a wide variety but it is exceedingly difficult to make it not taste like seafood. I would eventually get sick of the seafoodiness.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Seafood, of course. There was a seafood restaurant i recall in Alexandria in Egypt. Ordered 'Sampler'. Most food i've ever consumed in an evening. It was all so delicious.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

moody said:


> Not many wild boar in the USA or the UK,but you find quite a few wild bores on TC.


Apparently we have 2000 wild boar in Great Britain.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Christ - when the Yanks came over they must have thought we were from a bygone age. Can't say I'm that keen on the taste of rabbit. And the thought of the sauce that accompanies Jugged Hare gives me the vapours.


I expect you're right and now we all have fridges and freezers to keep all the fast food muck they civilized us with.
I agree about jugged hare.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

moody said:


> Not many wild boar in the USA or the UK,but you find quite a few wild bores on TC.


Not sure them wild bores makes for any good eating, but if You Sir could kindly supply some sample recipe/s I'd love to give them a try! (Are they in hunting season at the moment?) 

(Wild Boar BTW, is considered a pest in Sweden! Do You want some to transplant?)

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ptr said:


> Wild Boar BTW, is considered a pest in Sweden! Do You want some to transplant?


From the July 5 news: "In 1987, there were an estimated two million wild pigs in about 20 states, primarily in the South and concentrated in Texas and Florida. Now there are an estimated six to eight million wild pigs roaming 47 states."

I have seen some of these in California. They aren't really wild pigs, but feral pigs (there's a difference). Good eating, I suspect! But perhaps dangerous to cross...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> Not sure them wild bores makes for any good eating, but if You Sir could kindly supply some sample recipe/s I'd love to give them a try! (Are they in hunting season at the moment?)
> 
> (Wild Boar BTW, is considered a pest in Sweden! Do You want some to transplant?)
> 
> /ptr


Well if you eat the blighters they would cease to be a pest.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> Not sure them wild bores makes for any good eating, but if You Sir could kindly supply some sample recipe/s I'd love to give them a try! (Are they in hunting season at the moment?)
> 
> (Wild Boar BTW, is considered a pest in Sweden! Do You want some to transplant?)
> 
> /ptr


They are constantly ,all you have to do is go to the college gate and net them as they emerge---they are quite young and tender. Curried is good !!!
I love wild boar,don't you ?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now we know what Moody really looks like...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Now we know what Moody really looks like...


Damn, I thought I had destroyed all copies of that...actually it's the Troll.


----------

